# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Un mago con mucho morro

## Pedro Parra Magic

Hola mag@s!
He encontrado un video por internet, que puede que alguno haya visto. Es un mago americano con mucho morro...
Yo el juego ya lo estoy haciendo este verano! jajajajja





Magic Kissing Card Trick - YouTube
Que lo disfrutéis!

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo voy a denunciar, en España no funciona grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

jajajajajaja Si que funciona, el verano pasado lo hice un par de veces... y lo tuve que dejar, ENCONTRE NOVIA xDDD

----------


## renard

Este mago no tiene mucho moro este mago es gili....as asi de claro, otra cosa es hacer este juego a una chica que te conoce y te gusta y que sabes que ella siente lo mismo asia ti, para romper el hielo esta bien, hacerlo asi a gente que no conoces me parece de muy muy mal gusto,aparte de todo esto el mago del video es pesimo.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Hola Renard,
yo puse este video aquí para reirnos un rato, que alguno contara si lo había hecho, etc.
En ningún momento dije que el mago era bueno, de hecho, cualquier mago con un mínimo de experiencia pilla en seguida como se hace...
Espero que el video no ofenda a nadie, ¡y que más gente se anime a comentar!

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Jajajajajaja yo creo que a muchos no les funciona, pero habrá que seguir intentándolo :P

----------


## renard

Claro Pedro si no lo digo por ti y ofenderme por supusto que no, es mas ofenderme es una tarea dificil jaja, lo unico que digo es que no me gusta es mas hay un hilo sobre el contacto fisco cuando se hace magia.El juego en si es un juegazo y no creo que un profano sepa como se hace lo que critico es la confianza que toma el mago.Espero que sigas subiendo videos un abrazo Pedro.

----------


## Marvel

Ya vi hace un tiempo ese video, y bueno, se que puede ser chocante al no ser algo a lo que estamos habituados a ver, pero el mago no pone ninguna pistola en la cabeza a ninguna chica para que les bese, y ellas igualmente parecen encantadas al final del juego. 
Quizás después de todo, no sea tan terrible.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Chicos, una pregunta: ¿qué opináis si cambiasemos un poquito la técnica para poder hacerlo con 2 novios, o un chico y una chica que sabemos que sabemos que se gustan?
Voy a intentar explicarme sin revelar nada, si se me escapa algo, que un moderador lo cambie por favor  :Smile1: 
Tenemos el sujeto A y B, y cada uno firma una carta, las recibimos,mostramos claramente las cartas, y las colocamos encima de la baraja, mostrando que la carta del sujeto A queda primero... Cogemos la primera carta, la mostramos(es la de A)... Nos dirigimos a A haciendo una preg**** obnu*****te y  mientras tanto hacemos un enf***.
Y supongo que ya sabéis como sigue  :Wink1: 
(si con tanto * no se entiende, se lo explico a quien quiera por MP)

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Jajajaja está buenísimo. Yo lo intentaría pero tengo chica...y... vale. Ya qué.

Yo el otro día encontré el siguiente video y de verdad que no me lo creo, está horrible, no puedo creer que este tipo haya llegado a tanto. Un libro de "Magia para ligar". Terrible.
Además de que la tipa muy dejada... me cayó mal.
Y además el juego se me hizo pésimo y poco creativo.

*** VÍDEO RETIRADO *** 

¿Ustedes qué opinan?

----------


## Adrian Gómez

> Chicos, una pregunta: ¿qué opináis si cambiasemos un poquito la técnica para poder hacerlo con 2 novios, o un chico y una chica que sabemos que sabemos que se gustan?


A mi me parece super buena la idea. De hecho me gustó en el video cómo el tipo le hace el juego a una pareja.
También pensé en el enf. y todo eso. Aunque en mi cabeza se ve que quedaría un poco confuso.
Habría que dar más ideas, sin desvelar nada, claro.

----------


## Marvel

En el mismo video, al final le hace el truco a una pareja, vamos, que es aplicable, y se ve como lo adapta (aunque no el desarrollo, que no debería cambiar demasiado, que lo de firmar es solo un extra).

Cuando estuve en Madrid hace unos meses, y vi ese libro en una tienda (y me enteré que hacían talleres para salir a ligar haciendo magia), me preguntaba como lo plantearían y como les podría funcionar.

Viendo las posiciones cerradas cruzando brazos de todo el grupo, diría que no conectó demasiado con ellos. 

Quien quiera ligar, la magía es un condimento más para añadir al pastel, pero hay muchas cosas mejores a tener en cuenta.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

> Jajajaja está buenísimo. Yo lo intentaría pero tengo chica...y... vale. Ya qué.
> 
> Yo el otro día encontré el siguiente video y de verdad que no me lo creo, está horrible, no puedo creer que este tipo haya llegado a tanto. Un libro de "Magia para ligar". Terrible.
> Además de que la tipa muy dejada... me cayó mal.
> Y además el juego se me hizo pésimo y poco creativo.
> 
> *** VÍDEO RETIRADO *** 
> 
> ¿Ustedes qué opinan?


Libro de magia para ligar :Confused: ?
Según mi experiencia propia, con la magia se liga, pero un mago bueno, le va a hacer el mismo juego a una abuela, un chico de 20 años, una chica que no nos interese o una que esté buenísima. Si os interesa, os recomiendo los libros de Mario Luna(no son nada de magia, si no de ligar). En uno de ellos viene una metáfora bastante curiosa, en la que dice que un hombre es como un interruptor de la luz, es decir, la chica te gusta o no... Sin embargo, ellas son como un control de volumen, puede que el mismo chico en un momento les ponga a 100 y en otro no les haga tilín  :Wink1:  Como se puede aumentar el volumen de ese interruptor? con un juego de magia... Seguramente eso no viene en el libro ese...

Se me ha ocurrido otro efecto, está basado en una transposición que yo hago...
La misma situación, sujeto A y B. Cada uno firma una carta, y son devueltas a la baraja. Ahora llevamos una a top y otra a bottom. (En nuestro ejemplo, la carta de A está en top). Ahora, hacemos un d**** l**t mostrando una carta que no es de ninguno de los dos. Volteamos y doblamos esa carta, mientras se la damos a B.
Subimos la carta de bottom a top, y realizamos las acciones anteriores.
En este efecto, hay 2 transposiciones: Hemos mostrado una carta distinta a la que ahora tienen en la boca, y segundo, sus cartas se intercambian.
No se si es un poco lioso, que os parece

----------


## JL.GZ

Bueno ya que estoy diré que hacérselo a una pareja estaría bien, pero me sigue dando un poco de repelús eso de meter cartas todas manoseadas en bocas ajenas  :117: , diría que mejor abrir un paquete nuevo...

Por cierto ese vídeo contiene publicidad de otra tienda de magia, y diría que no se la merece.....Podías cortarlo  :Smile1: 

Saludos.

----------


## Iban

> Bueno ya que estoy diré que hacérselo a una pareja estaría bien, pero me sigue dando un poco de repelús eso de meter cartas todas manoseadas en bocas ajenas , diría que mejor abrir un paquete nuevo...
> 
> Por cierto ese vídeo contiene publicidad de otra tienda de magia, y diría que no se la merece.....Podías cortarlo 
> 
> Saludos.


Os pido disculpas, pero es cierto, tenemos que retirar el vídeo por contravenir las reglas.

A los que no lo hayan visto, no se han perdido nada. El creador del vídeo y del canal, personajillo deleznable. El mago que realiza el juego, torpe y sin discurso. Y el juego, bochornoso.

----------

